# duo therm capacitor



## helpmeplz (Feb 21, 2006)

okay i'm lost. i just bought a new fan motor for my duo therm brisk air a/c model #54615-246. i installed the motor today and they gave me a capacitor that is suppose to go inbetween my old one and the fan motor..it says wire the new one to the old one and the fan motor to the new one..the problem i'm getting is that the motor gets super hot after like 30 seconds or running. it actually smokes but none of the wires or capacitors or anything else gets hot. just the fan motor. any help will be greatly appreciated thanks ~perry~


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 22, 2006)

duo therm capacitor

I THINK what you recieved is a "start up capacitor".  I believe you should have replaced the old one with the new one.  Not wire it in with the old one.
Another question, you are hooked up to 120v. aren't you? Not 220.  Probably a silly question, but thought I would ask.

Hopefully someone with more electrical know how will jump in and offer their thoughts.


----------

